Ask HN: what tool do you use to manage your todo list? - Kpourdeilami
======
eivarv
I have a file called TODO.diff, which leverages my editor's syntax
highlighting.

An example would be:

    
    
      ! A header (PURPLE)
      *** Important *** (SOLID BLUE BACKGROUND)
      Text (WHITE)
      + A finished task (GREEN)
      - An unfinished task (RED)
      --- (HORIZONTAL RULER)

------
nstart
As someone who's gone from to-do list tool to todo list tool, I have now
settled on paper and pencil. I have a little notebook I carry around with me.
Every evening I jot down my "shippables" for the next day into a new page. I
have a separate page for long term goals like "get a gardener over" that I
review constantly. And that just works really. Kind of gtd and part of another
method I can't recall :D

------
tonteldoos
I asked a question relating to tools for a number of things, including to-do
lists earlier this week, and a lot of people gave some very very useful
answers:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12794292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12794292)

Myself: Currently any.do and/or a notebook, but looking to move to a wiki, or
org-mode.

------
ericzawo
I have never found a better to do list app than
[http://dynalist.io](http://dynalist.io)

Before that I used Workflowy for ~4 years. Dynalist improves on Workflowy in
virtually every way, and its creators listen to their userbase closely.[1]

1\. [https://trello.com/b/z0HxDPNo/dynalist-
roadmap](https://trello.com/b/z0HxDPNo/dynalist-roadmap)

------
frou_dh
Things.app (macOS / iOS)

[https://culturedcode.com/](https://culturedcode.com/)

The word "simple" gets thrown around a lot in software marketing and GitHub
readmes. That said, having used Things extensively, it truly strikes me as
having the perfect balance of simplicity vs features for a todo/GTD system.

------
godot
For personal to-do lists, I use
[http://www.toodledo.com/](http://www.toodledo.com/) which is great for having
many options (occur every month, every 2 weeks, last Wednesday of the month,
etc.), and syncs between mobile and web.

For work, I basically use pen and paper or slack reminders or self chat.

------
aq3cn
Surprisingly, no one here seems to be using white board and marker or just
sticky note on desk.

While I do use todo.txt or Task (CLI) but I also rely on sticky notes or
whiteboard for keeping my Todo list always in front of me.

------
ishbits
I've settled on Todoist. It's not awesome but does the job especially for
recurring tasks. But more and more for work I've found myself using a little
notebook or a small stack of index cards.

~~~
RooN3y
I also use this. I mostly like how you can set up "projects" and invite people
to the list. So I have work projects but also things like "Shopping list"
which I share with my partner and we both use the phone app.

------
shanecleveland
I made tasklater.com to keep long-term tasks off my day-to-day list.

And I made tuduli.com to manage day-to-day todos, since I was emailing myself
todos anyway. So this keeps them all in one email.

------
nathancahill
todo.txt

------
rohmanhakim
I use Trello's kanban-style board

------
gregmorton
Taskwarrior.

------
caramelmac
Google Keep

------
randelramirez
Trello! :)

------
ChanderG
Orgmode

------
DeveloperPanda
Wunderlist

------
reves
Wunderlist

------
neofrommatrix
Omnifocus

